
Ask HN: What did you learn from Gilab data loss? - vdfs
&gt; I don&#x27;t get to work on databases this size and today has been an incredible lesson and a journey. I&#x27;ve been reading all the comments and blogs, watching the stream and Googling what I didn&#x27;t know or understand.<p>I wonder what other HN readers have learned from the recent Gilab incident
======
lazyant
Not learned from this incident but in general:

    
    
      - you don't have a backup until you test restore  
      - use checklists and scripts  
      - use another person as soundboard, esp. to confirm destructive changes or "ad hoc" commands. Show intend. Acknowledge.   
      - every line entered in prod must have been tested in dev, with known result (ideally everythign in prod should be scripted)  
      - use cp or mv with date instead of rm (what changes are "irreversible")  
      - use different prompt/color background in prod terminals  
      - don't work tired

------
tronsymphony
How to spell gitlab

~~~
bbcbasic
Ftfy:

How to spell Gitlab

~~~
ezekg
FTFY:

How to spell GitLab.

------
itake
what is gilab?

